# AMD E-350/450 vs Intel D2700/D525

## _SerEga_

My previous Intel Atom 330 + Nvidia ION(Asus AT3IONT-I) died some times ago. 

Now, I need to choose new MB for my home "server"(video, torrent, nfs, ftp and etc)

I need MB with low noise and power consumption, which can play HD video(720 and 1080 mkv 5-10GB), with digital video output(like HDMI or DVI) and analog audio output 5.1(4 channels acceptable)

After looking in internet I decide, that many MB on AMD e-350/450 and Intel D2700/D525 satisfy my requirements, but I don't sure:

Can I play video on these MB in Linux(Gentoo) though videocard(vaapi) As I know on AMD and Intel video cards it's more difficult(or need more lucky) than on Nvidia one.

So, please, owners or somebody who have experience with these MB write about. 

Other way is to bay MB with nvidia video card

ps MB Intel DN2800MT is very interesting for me, but I read that now it not supported in linux. Am I right?

udate:

All atoms D2x00 have non intel graphics therefore no video drivers for linux(may be exist only 32bit binary driver)

D525 and all Pineview generation don't support vaapi

Therefore I choosing between AMD E-350/450 and Intel D2700/D525 with Nvidia video card.Last edited by _SerEga_ on Fri Apr 13, 2012 12:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

_SerEga_,

I have a E35M1-I Deluxe which I run as a diskless media server, so there are no moving the parts at all.

It fine with Gentoo. To get sound over HDMI you need either a very new kernel or the ati-drivers binary blob.

One gotcha is that I gan't get it to work with 2x4G RAM fitted.

Is supposed to do 1080P 60Hz but other than upscaled DVDs, I've not tested.

----------

## _SerEga_

NeddySeagoon,

What's driver for video you are using? 

Please write your CFLAGS if it's differs with safe:

```
CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -mno-3dnow -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msse3 -msse4a -mmmx"
```

I have bought ASRock E350M1/USB3 and will get it tomorrow evening.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

_SerEga_,

For the E350 you need glibc-4.6.2  Edit gcc-4.6.2

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=btver1"  # needs gcc-4.6 or later

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

I am using ati-drivers just now but kernel-3.3.0 is supposed to provide sound over HDMI with the radeon driver.

Due to a failing raid, issues with udev and everyday life, I have not been able to test the radeon driver yet.

----------

## Ant P.

I've got a Zotac E-350 with 2x4GB (they're laptop RAM sticks though, which is a bit weird), using it as a server (no graphical stuff yet). It was an upgrade from a Jetway Atom 230 which had 2 *very* noisy fans and a terrible BIOS that prevented fancontrol and hugepages from working, so compared to that it's much faster and massively less noisy. I seem to have much better luck with things like BIOS reliability on AMD boards than I do with Intel ones...

The install was a bit of a hassle since it has EFI and I wanted a clean boot, I eventually went with grub2 for that.

I'm using gcc-4.5 (there's probably a good reason for 4.6 being hard-masked for over a year, or at least I hope there is), and I'm using distcc too so my cflags are a bit long:

```
-O2 -pipe -floop-interchange -floop-strip-mine -floop-block -march=amdfam10 -mtune=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt -mabm --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512
```

I don't have X installed but radeondrmfb works fine on the console. It needs these to build it into the kernel:

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/PALM_me.bin radeon/PALM_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin"
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ant P.

gcc-4.6.2 won't build grub a working, which is the only reason for it still being masked.

When you do a 64 bit install you can use grub-static, so its a non-issue.  Its a bit of an issue for 32 bit users.

Grub is still 32 bit anyway.

----------

## chithanh

That E-350 does sometimes not work with two memory modules installed is a known hardware issue. You have to check the mobo's compatibility list carefully if you want two memory modules. The problem is fixed in E-450.

For AMD open source drivers there is initial VDPAU support in mesa from git, but it works only somewhat still.

----------

## John R. Graham

Since it's a hardware discussion, moved from Gentoo Chat to Kernel & Hardware.

- John

----------

## _SerEga_

Thanks all.

Now, I have working system.

Almost all soft work without recompilation (my previous processor Atom 330)

After changing CFLAGS and use flags and emerge-e @ world all working, but I have some issues mplayer don't use vaapi (vlc uses), flash video is too slow (in full screen especially) and random freezes mouse and keyboard (the reason not found but no problem for two days)

Also I unmask gcc-4.6 and emerge -e @world with -march=native. All compiled without problems(include grub and exclude ario) 

After modifying the cooling system hard drive is the loudest component. )

----------

